# Eggplant Parmesan side dish?



## jabbur

I'm trying to make eggplant Parmesan for dinner tonight for the first time.  Usually DH turns his nose up to eggplant but we had the dish at a friend's dinner party and he enjoyed it.  I'm curious besides salad what you serve with it?  I was thinking of doing a pasta but not sure about that.  Any suggestions?

(mods-feel free to move to better forum if you think another more appropriate)


----------



## babetoo

i would just do a steamed green veg. green beans comes to mind. i love eggplant parm.


----------



## merstar

I like a thin pasta with it, such as thin spaghetti or linguine.


----------



## DaveSoMD

merstar said:


> I like a thin pasta with it, such as thin spaghetti or linguine.


 
I second that. A small side of pasta and salad are great sides.


----------



## Kathleen

I love a bit of spaghetti, salad, and even a bit of grilled bread with butter available.


----------



## jabbur

Thanks all.  I ended up making a small batch of spaghetti noodles and it came out great.  Have enough left for dinner tonight after the wedding we are to attend this afternoon.


----------



## LPBeier

I know this is moot now jabbur, but I love the pasta as you did and others mentioned, but something I learned during my apprenticeship that was really good was to make couscous with vegetable broth, chick peas, minced garlic and finely diced green peppers and red onion.  I did this the other day for DH and I and we love it as one of our thrice weekly meatless alternatives (I had that written up in our pre-nup! )


----------



## jabbur

Thanks Laurie.  Unfortunately, there's something about the texture of couscous that DH can't tolerate.  The dish sounds wonderful though.


----------



## kadesma

Someone mentioned green beans. I took some and roasted them on top of parmesan at 450 for 15 min. The cheese gets  crunchy and the beans are still crunchy they were outstanding. Thanks to Tyler Florence...
kades


----------

